# European/Skull mount



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was wanting to see if anyone has ever got one done/ did it yourself?
I heard that you can get a kit to do it if so where can you get one at?? or what kind of chemicalls do you use to do it ? any info will help.

Thanks


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

get a hold of lemay on here i think he has a friend that does it


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Back in school we used hydrogen peroxide to soak the skulls and then scraped them clean. To get the brain out, we took a coat hanger and scrambled it up through the base of the skull, then sprayed a garden hose down the same hole. You may need a face shield for this step. The peroxide we used was 15% H2O2, not the 3% you buy in stores. We'd boil them in the H2O2 overnight and come back the next day. 

Last weekend I skinned the skull and took out the eyes and lower jaw and then took my dad's 2500 psi pressure washer and cleaned everything off the skull of a buck I'd shot just a day earlier. That method requires a lot of care though as certain parts of the skull are very easy to break off under the high pressure. After everything is blasted out, you'll still need to soak it in the peroxide to draw the remaining blood out of the bones and whiten it. You can use 3% for this though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The sell a bleaching kit at Gander Mountain. It is in the aisle with the scents and calls at the Hilliard store.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I buried mine in the backyard for a couple months then took it to a taxidermist and he bleached it for $10. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

There are several ways, all pretty ugly. Some smell worse than others. Some are more labor intensive.

1) Buy dermestid beetles and put them in an or box. Put the head in the box and wait a week or two. They'll pick it clean. http://www.skulltaxidermy.com/
2) Boil the head until tissue starts fallling off. Periodically scrape/peel some of the flesh off. Dig out brains, eyes, etc.. You can do this in an afternoon or two.
3) Bury the head in a plastic bag full of water or put the head in a plastic tub full of water and let it sit for a long time. This is by far, the smelliest, nastiest way.

After you've stripped the flesh off, you can bleach it with kits from Gander Mtn, online, etc. I go to a beauty supply store and get the powdered bleach and peroxide developer (I think that's the combination---ask the people at the beauty supply store). Its cheap and you can really coat that sucker. The best time to mix and put this on is after you've boiled a skull and the skull is wet and hot. The heat catalyzes the reaction with the peroxide and it really whitens faster.

I've done a ram and a Russian boar and they turned out very cool. I put them on nice plaque or panel from VanDyke's Taxidermy and it looks cool as hell. Even the Badger (wife) thinks it looks cool.


----------

